# Filming Hunts



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

Hello everyone. I'm looking to get into filming my own hunts. My budget is about $300. What are my choices for a good camera? Thanks!


----------



## JohnTheDeer (Mar 30, 2015)

I have the GoPro Hero 3 Silver Edition. There are some newer more expensive models of GoPro but this can film in 1080p which is more than enough quality. The price new it's a little over $300 you could find it cheaper I'm sure. I use a sportsman mount which mounts right to the bow/gun and even fishing pole. That's pricy for that. I believe it's $60-$80. But I've also used just a head strap for fishing and shooting so I'm sure that would work fine for hunting as long as you line up the camera correctly. Those can be bought for a lot cheaper than the sportsman mount.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Look up the ultra pro cameras there just like a go pro and have a back screen and run about 80bucks each... I absolutely love mine


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

For 300 you wont get much good quality out of any camera. Go pro 3 maybe but the quality isn't good. go pro hero 4 black has the best quality but is around 500. Our production team uses the cannon mark 2 which is 2500 base and we have a couple 700-1500 lenses. This winter well be getting a sony 4k which is 3500 base plus lenses. You get what you pay for in my opinion. We are filming for tv though. If your just looking to film for personal use a go pro 3 or 4 is all you need.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Brian what's ur company?


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I actually have a gopro hero 3 silver. The only downfall is that it makes deer look really far away. I like it for other things. I'm considering the Nikon D3200. Is this a good camera? I can get it for under $300. What do you guys think about it? It will also be used to photograph other cool animals I see in the woods. Ill take pictures with it also. It's supposed to be 24mp! Thanks for all the input everyone. Appreciate it.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

BassFishing123 said:


> I actually have a gopro hero 3 silver. The only downfall is that it makes deer look really far away. I like it for other things. I'm considering the Nikon D3200. Is this a good camera? I can get it for under $300. What do you guys think about it? It will also be used to photograph other cool animals I see in the woods. Ill take pictures with it also. It's supposed to be 24mp! Thanks for all the input everyone. Appreciate it.


I have a Nikon D3200 and it's it's a great camera. I also have a Sony Action cam for filming kayak fishing. If you're going to film bowhunting just be warned sometimes when attaching to gun or bow the mp4 file can become corrupted because when the shot happens it can knock the battery out of place and the file isn't saved properly. This happened to me this last Saturday when I had my action cam mounted to the scope in xbow. 

All videos taken with Sony Action camera


----------



## CrappieNymph (Apr 21, 2010)

BassFishing123 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm looking to get into filming my own hunts. My budget is about $300. What are my choices for a good camera? Thanks!


I have a GoPro and as mentioned deer appear to be farther away than what they actually are. The plus side to them is the are waterproof (in the right housing) so you can film regardless of the weather. You can also look into the Tactacam cameras that can replace your stabilizer. I believe they are waterproof also and have a True Vision lens which essentially just means if a deer is 30 yards away, on video it will look 30 yards away (unlike the GoPro where the wide image makes them look 60 yards away or so). However, if rain and moisture will not be an issue for your hunts and you want a quality camera with excellent zoom as well as being somewhat compact, I'd highly suggest the Panasonic HC-V160. It will fit into your budget at around ($200-$229). Also if you go to google and search on recommended Camcorders for Hunting you'll probably see for those on a budget that this camcorder is what is recommended (or a similar model).

Lastly, if hunting with a compound bow, look into the Insane Archery Bow Mount for the camera. This mounts over your stabilizer and will pivot around to different angles. The GoPro is light enough that it doesn't add too much to your bow to where it impacts your shooting. Although I don't know the weight of the Panasonic, I doubt it'd add so much weight that it would impact your shot either.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

For those of you who use a GoPro, are there any tips for filming with it?


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

As someone else said UltraProX is a good camera for the price and you can get 2 for the same price as a Go Pro.

http://www.theadventure.camera/shop-ultraprox/


----------



## JohnTheDeer (Mar 30, 2015)

The GoPro 3 shoots great video. I have done many fishing videos and it looks crystal clear. As for the deer looking far away, do they still look far away when the camera is on narrow shooting mode? I havent done much far away filming.


----------

